# WEEK 9 OF FLOWER



## NORMANREH (Nov 8, 2022)

Hey smokies!!!! Is she ready? Kinda need to pull her tonight.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 8, 2022)

Do you have any amber showing? I can’t see anything in the pics…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 8, 2022)

2 more weeks…


----------



## pute (Nov 8, 2022)

Do you have a scope.  Something a grower must have.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 8, 2022)

Do you have access to a Loupe? Sometimes, if you can hold your phone steady enough, you can take magnified closeups of the Trichomes. How come you have tp pull them tonight?


----------



## NORMANREH (Nov 8, 2022)

No I dont have a scope. 
I have to pull the because their in a corn field and their going to chop soon.


----------



## zem (Nov 8, 2022)

imagining a crop circle with some marijuana plants in the middle


----------



## pute (Nov 8, 2022)

I would wait as long as you can.  Like a Sub G said...no amber.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 8, 2022)

i don’t suppose they are in pots?  A shame that you got them this far till they were almost ready… but you gotta do what you gotta do I guess. May still be ok weed tho


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 8, 2022)

I picked roughly a pound off the ground that went through a combine. No Fun !!!! - - If you have to, you have to.  I would leave the absolute bottom branches and hopefully it is another week before they turn the soil over for the winter.  You are going to be close.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## NORMANREH (Nov 20, 2022)

It turned out good. Probably could have went another week but I'm happy with the high.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 20, 2022)

That's all that matters.


----------



## NORMANREH (Nov 20, 2022)

I did the wedding cake strain and it turned out exactly like they say. So next year I will be going with the girl scout cookie. I hope I can do better with some stuff I messed up on but I'm happy for what they and I been through this year.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 21, 2022)

Is the corn that you were in still standing.  That's when I used to really feel like kicking myself in the ... My area would end up being there for another 3 weeks.


----------



## NORMANREH (Nov 21, 2022)

Yes it went 3 weeks longer then I expected.  But we also had ran for 3 days and in Wisconsin around when it's close the hardest it always rains for days and then I always get mold. So It was a good call on my part to just pull them. I was able to flush


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## NORMANREH (Nov 21, 2022)

Hell yes. I love growing in corn.


----------

